# BBK size difference.



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I finally got these pics scanned. This is the size difference you can see between stock rotor and FastBrake 11" rotor. By the way, my car is 1.6L so it came with slightly smaller rotors stock than yours.

Before,








After,








Stock vs 11" rotor


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

those brakes look good!!! what size rims are those!!! i want to upgrade, how long did they take to install? and how much are they!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*more info*

Installation was pretty straight forward. It only took me a few hours to complete this job. I am not a experienced person either. You might want to contact directly to FastBrake. I heard they had price adjustment so I don't know the new price they have. Kit even came with pads and stainless steel brake lines and it wasn't much more expensive than NX2K AD22VF upgrade. These are 17" rims by the way. My 15" SE-R wheels (+40mm offset) won't fit over those calipers, and I am trying to get H&R spacers to make them fit for winter.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Mmmmmm....pretty!  Those look really good, I'd love to feel them on the track!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Brakes look really good! So how do they stop compared to stock?


----------

